# Success with Clomid when Ovulating normally



## Pooky_ellie (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I am due to start clomid tomorrow. I've had three recurrent miscarriages over the last 3 years and a removal of a uterine septum last year. Consultant won't move us on to IVF until 12 months after last miscarriage, which will be June 2016. So the consultant has suggested clomid for a few months. I don't have any issues with ovulating. He suggested it to 'give me a boost'. All other tests have come back fine. Had anyone else had experience of using clomid when no other identified causes?


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Hi there!

I know this is an old post but I was wondering how you got on with the clomid? I've been struggling to conceive naturally and have heard to ladies put on this drug when they don't have PCOS. My AMH is low and the consultant I saw today suggested IVF with Egg Donor.  I ovulate normally, and was wondering if this would give me a boost like your doctor suggested with? 

Many thanks x


----------

